# [portage] Système à jour? (~résolu)

## Poussin

Comme quoi après des années d'utilisation de gentoo, il y a des choses assez basiques qui m'échappent encore.

C'est lundi, jour de nettoyage de gentoo :p. Les mises à jour (-uDN) se passent sans problème et le revdep-rebuild aussi. Ca fait longtemps que je ne l'ai fait, je vais faire un petit -depclean! Que neni! Il n'en veut point!

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

 * Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

 * the following required packages not being installed:

 * 

 *   ~dev-java/ant-core-1.7.1 pulled in by:

 *     dev-java/ant-nodeps-1.7.1

 * 

```

Je jete un coup d'oeil avec un coup d'eix ant-nodeps

```

[U] dev-java/ant-nodeps

     Available versions:  1.7.1!t{tbz2} ~1.8.0!t 1.8.1!t {elibc_FreeBSD}

     Installed versions:  1.7.1!t{tbz2}(06:43:42 PM 05/17/2010)(-elibc_FreeBSD)

     Homepage:            http://ant.apache.org/

     Description:         Apache Ant's optional tasks requiring no external deps

```

Tiens donc, ce paquet doit être mis à jour (et d'autres sont dans le même cas). Pourquoi donc l'emerge -uavDN world ne les a-t-il pas mis à jour? (a contrario ant-core est en version 1.8.1 ...)

Là je me dis que j'ai du passé à côté d'une notion!Last edited by Poussin on Tue Dec 14, 2010 11:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

```

# emerge --info

```

 :Wink: 

----------

## Poussin

Voilà

```

$ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.24 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4400+-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 12 Dec 2010 18:45:02 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://mirror.elen.ktu.lt/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ing.umu.se/linux/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/x11"

SYNC="rsync://orion/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evdev evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fuse gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 java javascript jpeg lcms libnotify mad matroska mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline samba sdl session slang spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vhosts vim-syntax vorbis x264 xcb xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## netfab

Essaye :

```

# emerge -uDNva --with-bdeps=y world

```

----------

## Poussin

Euh indice:

En fait, openoffice a comme dépendance lucene:2.3. Emerge ne le met pas à jours en version 3.0 (tiens, il n'est pas censé mettre à jour dans un nouveau slot?), et ne met pas jour les dépendances de lucene non plus d'ailleurs. Sauf que ant-core est dépendance de plein de paquet, et que emerge le met à jour via ces autres paquets et bardaf, c'est l'embardée.

A défaut d'être clair, ça se tient? Mais que faire...

----------

## Poussin

Je n'avais pas vu ta dernière réponse netfab. J'ai tenté ta commande, et quelques paquets se sont mis à jour.

Il reste lucene non mis à jour (dans un nouveau slot), mais c'est vrai qu'il n'est dépendance de rien (en version 3, vu qu'office demande la 2.3)

Le --depclean se passe très bien en tout cas. Je finis le nettoyage et je me lance dans le ~amd64   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

